# Part Qualified Accountant - Larnaca



## Krisandemma (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

my wife and I are plucking up the courage to move sticks to Larnaca from Hastings in the UK. I am just wondering if anyone knows of any accountancy firms around the Larnaca area who may be recruiting?

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have you tried an internet search (Google, Yahoo) for job vacancies? I have often seen accountancy jobs advertised on the internet. You may find jobs in the 'back office' are a local equivalent.

Good luck


----------

